# Any Information on this odd Watch?



## TDC (Aug 11, 2019)

Afternoon all,

I've stumbled across this watch on ebay, I'm not in love with it however it am intrigued by the mystery (i.e. I can't find out anything about it) and wondered if there is potential to find any interesting history, or if it most likely has a lost past.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pre-WW2-Luftwaffe-German-Pilots-Watch-Unusual-Airplane-Dial-Solara-15j-c-1935/183751697964?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Thanks,

TC


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

TDC said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> I've stumbled across this watch on ebay, I'm not in love with it however it am intrigued by the mystery (i.e. I can't find out anything about it) and wondered if there is potential to find any interesting history, or if it most likely has a lost past.
> 
> ...


 Doesn't seem right to me i'm no military expert but all the military watches i've come across before (Theres been a few ) have had half decent quality jewelled movements fitted , even 1st WW models .

The one shown has a really basic pin pallet movement fitted and no jewels that I can see so where the 15 jewels mentioned are i'm not sure and there are no military marks on it either .
Hopefully someone with a greater knowledge of military pieces will be along soon , but I would think its iffy personally


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Not sure I would trust any seller that can't even spell the maker's name right, both in the title and the description (it's Solora, not Solara).... he doesn't even mention the timekeeping, or even if it runs.... and the vague mention of Luftwaffe and Pre-WW2 is a bit meaningless IMHO.... To me it just looks like a knackered old watch that he wants £165.00 for, with no real provenance to back up his claims... 

Of course, others on here might think it's a real gem and a bargain, so what do I know? :laugh:


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

On another forum I found "Solora is a brand name used by Ermano SA from Solothum in Switzerland. It was registered on 15 may 1941."


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

If you do a Google Search for "solora watch luftwaffe" you should find bottom of first page a picclick link to a German eBay auction from 2017 for a similar Solora "fliegeruhr" watch, claiming to be from 1930s. The justification seems to that it looks like Luftwaffe watches of the period.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

33mm is a bit small for a pilots watch isn't it?


----------



## TDC (Aug 11, 2019)

andyclient said:


> Doesn't seem right to me i'm no military expert but all the military watches i've come across before (Theres been a few ) have had half decent quality jewelled movements fitted , even 1st WW models .
> 
> The one shown has a really basic pin pallet movement fitted and no jewels that I can see so where the 15 jewels mentioned are i'm not sure and there are no military marks on it either .
> Hopefully someone with a greater knowledge of military pieces will be along soon , but I would think its iffy personally


 It does look very basic even to me, I suspect the only value to it would have been sentimental to whoever used to own it.



Davey P said:


> Not sure I would trust any seller that can't even spell the maker's name right, both in the title and the description (it's Solora, not Solara).... he doesn't even mention the timekeeping, or even if it runs.... and the vague mention of Luftwaffe and Pre-WW2 is a bit meaningless IMHO.... To me it just looks like a knackered old watch that he wants £165.00 for, with no real provenance to back up his claims...
> 
> Of course, others on here might think it's a real gem and a bargain, so what do I know? :laugh:


 I did notice that- it's not the best sign! If it even had any "sister" watches in the depths of Google I'd be inclined to take a punt but it looks more like scrap to me at the moment.



spinynorman said:


> On another forum I found "Solora is a brand name used by Ermano SA from Solothum in Switzerland. It was registered on 15 may 1941."


 I found that too, funny how he says it's from the 30's!



relaxer7 said:


> 33mm is a bit small for a pilots watch isn't it?


 I thought so- but not an expert on old watches and I know they are generally much smaller...!


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Here's 3 that I came up with..

https://www.ebay.com/itm/283447206172

https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-1176483910-solora-vintage-pre-wwii-military-pilot-fighter-_JM

https://picclick.de/Solora-WK-2-Pfeilindex-Fliegeruhr-Reichsluftwaffe-1930-263384604255.html


----------



## TDC (Aug 11, 2019)

RoddyJB said:


> Here's 3 that I came up with..
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/283447206172
> 
> ...


 And I thought I was OK with Google!

Having looked in detail the last link is the very same watch that is for sale in my original link. Whilst it's nice having something rare, I don't think the extreme rarity of this watch is going to make it desirable, especially given the basic movement and poor finish on the case.

Thanks for all your help chaps.


----------



## JamesSmith (May 31, 2019)

Some please recommend which product I should pick among the ones listed on this site.

https://buylatestwatch.com/best-luxury-watches-for-men/


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

If you take a look at Mikrolisk, you will find that the registration for Solora first occurs in 1921, to a J.P. Bourquand of the Liga Watch Factory Ltd./Fabrique d'Horlogerie Liga SA. The entry for Ermano SA on Mikrolisk is undated and does not specifically relate to a registration. I make no judgement on the information supplied on this thread but just mention the Mikrolisk entries as being useful. Interestingly, Ermano as a brand name for Ermano SA did not appear until registration in 1952, according to Mikrolisk.


----------



## eezy (Apr 13, 2018)

As a general rule of thumb I avoid anything described as 'Military' if it has any image on the dial such as planes, tanks, soldiers etc.


----------



## webwatchmaker (Oct 28, 2012)

TDC said:


> Afternoon all,
> I've stumbled across this watch on ebay, I'm not in love with it however it am intrigued by the mystery (i.e. I can't find out anything about it) and wondered if there is potential to find any interesting history, or if it most likely has a lost past.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pre-WW2-Luftwaffe-German-Pilots-Watch-Unusual-Airplane-Dial-Solara-15j-c-1935/183751697964?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> Thanks,
> TC


It looks much like an early BRAC Swiss pin lever movement. I have seen these before with 'Aero' or 'Pilot' on the dial. They were very cheap reproductions of military watches often bought for kids. 1930s.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------

